# New whiteface male? has a bit of an attitude



## ssbam1986 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi I am a new cockatiel owner and I have a whiteface male (I think) and he is hand tame to the extent that he eagerly will come out of his cage but he does not like my hands at all. I cant pet him whatsoever. He also tends to pick at everything my fingernails cuticles or any minor cut or scrape on my hands and when I move my fingers to make him stop he squeaks at me and bites (not too hard). Is this just his personality? I can deal with it its not a big deal just hoping he isnt getting "wild" on me so to speak. Any advice about my cantankerous little guy would be helpful. also, he is probably only about three months old so maybe I am rushing the bonding?


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

What ever you do don't give up with trying to get him used to your hands. We did as our Charlie was a biter, and now he needs antibiotics its impossible to hold him still :/


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

A most birds hate to be petted. 

B wait until he bows his head to pick under a fingernail and gently scratch the back of his head instead.

C My Cara will "preen" any cut, scab, freckle, or imperfection and try to remove it.
You have to teach them to be gentle about it. And when to quit.

Sometimes a vocal cue will help. When he hurts you say loudly "ackackackackackackack"

When he is being good, coo like a pidgeon or dove.

When he is sitting nicely on hand reach out a single finger an inch or 2 away and wiggle it every so small wiggles. Then just slowly reach to the back of his head. Once started let the bird put his head where he wants it, just like a cat will move its head to where it wants to be rubbed. 

Keep the motion small and gentle, they are just little guys.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

My tiels are all the same way, I think it's just a tiel thing. 
Even Gypsy, who will demand head scratches endlessly, will get hissy and indignant if I move her or touch her when she doesn't want to be messed with. She will bite (though not hard), which I know I fully deserve because I'm ignoring her clear warnings to let her be. Juju is another scritch-lover who will bite if I touch the wrong spot, or do something else he doesn't like. It's just their way of communicating displeasure...if they were REALLY mad we'd be bleeding! :lol:


----------



## wandalee (Feb 17, 2013)

I've had my guy for 6 weeks now.. he steps up for me and tolerates me, but he still goes to bite and sometimes hiss at me when I go to get him out of the cage.. I just ignore it and he steps up. Still working on head scratches & pats, he just runs up to my shoulder when I try that :/

Keep at it


----------

